# Size Of Cornelius Kegs?



## gros21 (19/8/08)

ok the chest freezer (300Lish for $250) im looking a is 70cm deep then 66cmx49cm this is the main area thes is bit of a sectiomn off area (compresser hamp which will store otehr stuff) my local home brew shop ONLY has new kegs and are differnt sizes

can i fit 6 kegs into this?


----------



## Screwtop (19/8/08)

gros21 said:


> ok the chest freezer (300Lish for $250) im looking a is 70cm deep then 66cmx49cm this is the main area thes is bit of a sectiomn off area (compresser hamp which will store otehr stuff) my local home brew shop ONLY has new kegs and are differnt sizes
> 
> can i fit 6 kegs into this?




Heaps of info re this on here. Do a search!


----------



## tdack (19/8/08)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=c...amp;btnG=Search <-- your friend!


----------



## gros21 (19/8/08)

mate i've searched i could not find anything. i m sure its been metioned before but no topics tittle had any thing to do with size of the kegs


----------



## yoey (19/8/08)

My cornies are 630mm high and have a diameter of 210mm.


----------



## mika (19/8/08)

Wiki Article on building a Kegerator


----------



## gros21 (19/8/08)

darn thast going to be a TIGHT fit am i able to wedge them in there tight and what about 'taping out teh compressor hump just a bit surely there should be at least few cm of padding before i hit teh comprossor


----------



## Doogiechap (19/8/08)

Bloke when I entered Keg Dimensions on the Google based search (top right hand) side of the page this link came up and may help.
There are a number of different sizes of Corny's so it's worth checking before parting with your hard earned !!
Cheers
Doug


----------



## gros21 (19/8/08)

oh I found the Micomatic site but not on here sorry.
Looks like there is 2 size kegs 21cm and 23cm I'll just request the taller ones surely for 8 kegs craft brewer will get me the taller.


----------



## Ross (19/8/08)

gros21 said:


> oh I found the Micomatic site but not on here sorry.
> Looks like there is 2 size kegs 21cm and 23cm I'll just request the taller ones surely for 8 kegs craft brewer will get me the taller.




Our kegs are 20.5 cm diameter, so you should fit 6 easily.

cheers Ross


----------



## gros21 (19/8/08)

Cheers Ross u are a good man. Are all yours ball lock. Also the gray disconects gas automatticly? Do u have stainless coils by any chance? Btw I'll call u thursday (payday) and order abit of stuff


----------

